# Palm & Pond - Mei Tai from Ebay - Any one tried?



## MimiUK

Hi ladies, 

Has any one tried one of these? they are only 21.99 from ebay and i was wondering if they were any good? seems good value and very pretty.....?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beautiful-Me...79488?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&hash=item43a5421220

Thanks 

x


----------



## binxyboo

Yes. I have one.
Well constructed, very supportive and comfortable.


----------



## MimiUK

Thanks - i loved the patterns so much i couldnt resist and just ordered one. 

Well for 22 pounds you cant go wrong!!! i was just hoping the quality was good and up to the job. 

lets hope she likes it when she gets here


----------



## ILoveShoes

I have this exact one! I've never used it though, and I probably won't now...!
xx


----------



## anna matronic

I have one! Have onlt had it a week so not used it loads and am still getting used to it. But deffo a decent buy :)


----------



## xerinx

I have the exact one :D

Its great! Only issue ive found is the body is a lil bit shorter than most so not sure how long ill get out of it!


----------



## pinkclaire

oooh me likey. are they actually ok for newborns? Or do you need some head support?


----------



## icy1975

mines just arrived, seems okay on first glance although baby is with grandma so can't try it out yet! If you ordered today you'll probably have it by tomorrow she's really quick at postage!

ETA: oops just realised your in Dubai so might take a bit longer to get to you


----------



## binxyboo

icy1975 said:


> mines just arrived, seems okay on first glance although baby is with grandma so can't try it out yet! If you ordered today you'll probably have it by tomorrow she's really quick at postage!
> 
> ETA: oops just realised your in Dubai so might take a bit longer to get to you

try it out with a doll or teddy bear to get used to holding a 'baby' AND sorting out/tieing the straps at the same time.


----------



## icy1975

binxyboo said:


> icy1975 said:
> 
> 
> mines just arrived, seems okay on first glance although baby is with grandma so can't try it out yet! If you ordered today you'll probably have it by tomorrow she's really quick at postage!
> 
> ETA: oops just realised your in Dubai so might take a bit longer to get to you
> 
> try it out with a doll or teddy bear to get used to holding a 'baby' AND sorting out/tieing the straps at the same time.Click to expand...

That's a good idea, I've just tried it on without anything/anyone in it, which was kind of pointless, but Lucy got a rather large tiger for christmas I may just have to try him out in it :thumbup:

Just a quick question though, the palm and pond label is upside down, is this right? or does the bit that it's stitched on fold back when baby is in there?


----------



## binxyboo

icy1975 said:


> binxyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icy1975 said:
> 
> 
> mines just arrived, seems okay on first glance although baby is with grandma so can't try it out yet! If you ordered today you'll probably have it by tomorrow she's really quick at postage!
> 
> ETA: oops just realised your in Dubai so might take a bit longer to get to you
> 
> try it out with a doll or teddy bear to get used to holding a 'baby' AND sorting out/tieing the straps at the same time.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good idea, I've just tried it on without anything/anyone in it, which was kind of pointless, but Lucy got a rather large tiger for christmas I may just have to try him out in it :thumbup:
> 
> Just a quick question though, the palm and pond label is upside down, is this right? or does the bit that it's stitched on fold back when baby is in there?Click to expand...

It can be folded down when baby is older, so it will then be up the right way.
The Palm & Pond is also reversable, so if Mr Icy wants to wear it one day, he can have a plain black side


----------



## icy1975

binxyboo said:


> icy1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binxyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icy1975 said:
> 
> 
> mines just arrived, seems okay on first glance although baby is with grandma so can't try it out yet! If you ordered today you'll probably have it by tomorrow she's really quick at postage!
> 
> ETA: oops just realised your in Dubai so might take a bit longer to get to you
> 
> try it out with a doll or teddy bear to get used to holding a 'baby' AND sorting out/tieing the straps at the same time.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good idea, I've just tried it on without anything/anyone in it, which was kind of pointless, but Lucy got a rather large tiger for christmas I may just have to try him out in it :thumbup:
> 
> Just a quick question though, the palm and pond label is upside down, is this right? or does the bit that it's stitched on fold back when baby is in there?Click to expand...
> 
> It can be folded down when baby is older, so it will then be up the right way.
> The Palm & Pond is also reversable, so if Mr Icy wants to wear it one day, he can have a plain black sideClick to expand...

oh that's good, I took it out of the package and had to look at it for a good 5 minutes before I realised that the label was upside down and that the long ties didn't go at the bottom (although this is after virtually no sleep last night!) :dohh:!

I think he might take some convincing but I'm going to try :thumbup:


----------



## binxyboo

This was helpful to me when I first got one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEXVXisW94E


----------



## icy1975

I found that one, really helpful!


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Victoria-the-slinglady/154164161265631?v=app_135607783795
Victoria the slinglady
fan-flipping-tastic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MimiUK

Thanks for all the advice ladies, i have a few months before i can try it out! 

Hopefully we will get on well with it, my Mum brings it out next week so pleanty of time to practice x


----------



## JessieMG84

ILoveShoes said:


> I have this exact one! I've never used it though, and I probably won't now...!
> xx


Hi there, u aren't selling this are u? If so I would be interested in buying it? If it's the same as the one in the link?


----------

